# ISO tuna and swordfish recipes



## amber (May 25, 2006)

I bought a couple small pieces of tuna and swordfish.  I have never tried either of these fish.  Can you all give me some ideas on your favorite ways prepared them?


----------



## ironchef (May 25, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I bought a couple small pieces of tuna and swordfish. I have never tried either of these fish. Can you all give me some ideas on your favorite ways prepared them?


 
How complicated do you want the recipe?


----------



## amber (May 25, 2006)

Not too complicated.  I'd like something that doesnt mask the flavor of the fish so that I can figure out if I like it or not.  Nothing raw though.


----------



## ironchef (May 25, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Not too complicated. I'd like something that doesnt mask the flavor of the fish so that I can figure out if I like it or not. Nothing raw though.


 
Okay then I'll suggest something for the swordfish then because I can't bring myself to cook fresh tuna anything past medium rare.  

What you're going to do is, season the swordfish with salt and pepper and either grill or saute, then serve with this. Substitute 1 cup of mayo if you don't want to make it yourself.

*Meyer Lemon and Herb Aioli*

*Yield: Approx. 1 cup*

*Ingredients:*

1 Pasteurized Egg Yolk
1 c. Grapeseed or Canola Oil
2 Garlic cloves, minced
2 Tbsp. Fresh Thyme, chopped
1 Tbsp. Fresh Marjoram or Oregano, chopped
2 Tbsp. Fresh Italian Parsley, chopped
Juice of two Meyer Lemons + the zest 
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

In a food processor, combine the lemon juice and egg yolk. Slowly add in the oil while blending, until the mixture achieves a mayonnaise-like consistency. Do not over-mix. Add in the garlic and fresh herbs and pulse until they are incorporated. Remove the aioli and transfer to a non-reactive bowl or container. Fold in the lemon zest and season to taste with the kosher salt. Transfer to the fridge, and let sit for at least 1 hour to let the flavors develop. This can keep in the fridge for up to 3 days.


----------



## amber (May 25, 2006)

Thats sounds good IC.  So, what would you suggest for tuna at medium rare?


----------



## ironchef (May 25, 2006)

Try this with the tuna:

*Soy-Wasabi Aioli*

*Yield: Approx. 1 cup*

*Ingredients:*

1 c. Mayonnaise
2 Tbsp. Kikkoman Soy Sauce
2 tsp. Prepared Wasabi Paste (or 1 1/2 tsp. Wasabi Powder + 1 1/2 tsp. cold water to make a paste)
1 Tbsp. Lime Juice
1 Tbsp. Mirin or Simple Syrup
3 Tbsp. Fresh Scallions, minced
2-3 Fresh Garlic cloves, chopped
1 Tbsp. Fresh Ginger, chopped
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

In a food processor, combine all of the ingredients except for the salt. Pulse until everything is incorporated. Season to taste with salt and add more wasabi to taste if needed.


----------



## amber (May 25, 2006)

Thank You so much for your help!  Both Aioli's sound really good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2006)

When you say "small pieces", what do you mean?  I've seen swordfish & tuna sold in nice-size single-serving portions; but have also seen them sold in tiny little pieces.  How much fish are you talking about, & how thick are the pieces?


----------



## amber (May 25, 2006)

They were each about 1/3 lb and about 2-3" thick.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 26, 2006)

This recipe is given by Yakuta when I asked about the usage of Fresh Coconut.  I tried it on a grilled swordfish steak, and it was fabulous!! (I didn't use any green chilli though, as my partner Cristiano doesn't care for anything overly spicy!)

_It is a chutney recipe and it turns out really good. 

1/2 of a fresh coconut (you can chop it into small cubes)
2 bunches of corrainder washed and roughly chopped
1 green chilli or more if you like it spicy
juice of 1 lemon or lime
4 cloves of garlic (if they are large you can chop it roughly or if small leave them whole)
salt to taste
2 tsp of sugar

Blend all of this together in a grinder (with as less water as you can). I prefer to use the lime or lemon juice. The texture of it should be thick not runny._


----------



## AllenOK (May 26, 2006)

I'm not to keen on swordfish, but I love tuna!  I don't like to cook mine past medium, as this leaves the fish tender, juicy, and oh so flavorful!  I prefer to grill or blacken tuna steak.

You could also do a classic Niciose salad with green beans, new potatoes, olives, tomatoes, tuna steak grilled, then sliced, and a dressing of some kind.  I like a sun-dried tomato viniagrette myself.


----------



## amber (May 26, 2006)

Thanks urmanic, that chutney sounds good.  AllenMI, after trying the swordfish, I found that I too am not keen on it. I liked the tuna better.  Nicoise salad sounds yummy.  Next time I try tuna I think I will grill it.  

Ironchef, the sauces you recommended were quite good, though I had to wing it a bit because I found I didnt have a lemon or lime, and only had dry spices on hand.

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## mish (May 26, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I'd like something that doesnt mask the flavor of the fish so that I can figure out if I like it or not. Nothing raw though.


 
Good post, Amber, as so many people hate the taste of fish, and pile on heavy sauces, rather than get to taste the fish. To decide if you like the flavor of the fish, I would keep it simple and do a small piece as a test -- sprinkle with lemon (or lime juice), butter and dill - bake, grill, broil. I have a few sauce recipes like a shallot/cream, and on and on, but I would try it in its' most natural state first to see if you like the taste of the fish. Then you could add the cooked fish to i.e. a pasta alfredo, seafood salad or a myriad of dishes.

There is another thread requesting tuna recipes, with many good ideas.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 26, 2006)

Actually, I prefer shark to both tuna &/or swordfish, as it doesn't dry out as quickly during cooking.  If you don't like your fish "rare", you can actually cook shark thru without it turning into cardboard.

However, I also either marinate swordfish/tuna/shark for 30 minutes before cooking, or cook it coated with an herbed mustard or a salsa-type sauce, or liberally coat it with herb butter, etc., etc.  This helps keep it moist.


----------



## ironchef (May 26, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Ironchef, the sauces you recommended were quite good, though I had to wing it a bit because I found I didnt have a lemon or lime, and only had dry spices on hand.


 
Amber if you get the chance, please try the aiolis with the citrus and the fresh herbs. The difference in flavor is something you'll want to try.


----------



## amber (May 26, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Amber if you get the chance, please try the aiolis with the citrus and the fresh herbs. The difference in flavor is something you'll want to try.


 
I will try it.  I know there was probably a huge difference in the aiolis I made with no lemon and just dry herbs.  I didnt know what else to use for the lemon so I used apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 27, 2006)

Swordfish I like grilled or broiled with just s/p and butter. Shark I really like grilled over hickory - with just s/p and butter - but broiled also works. I don't like marinades, sauces, etc. with either of these .. I enjoy the flavor of the fish. 

Tuna ... eh ... yeah, marinade, add aioli, etc ... I'm less pickey. To me - tuna can stand up to being really messed with ... and I find that shark really is a more delicate flavor, although a more hearty "meat".


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2006)

i've only had a good shark dish once, when it was caught and cooked almost immediately. every other time i've been able to detect a tiny bit (sometimes a lot) of that ammonia smell that is prevalent in shark meat.

for tuna, give it to me raw. if you must, just barely sear the outside. 
for a dipping sauce, i like the soy-ginger sauce (it's actually a salad dressing) from rikki's gourmet, available at costco.

here's a link to their sauces: http://rikkirikki.com/recipes.html

i love a good grilled hunk of swordfish, but my favourite way has to be pan fried in evoo, served over a simple chunky tomato, white wine, and garlic sauce.


----------

